
Fish eat plastic like teens eat fast food, researchers say - nsgi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-36435288
======
pmyjavec
This is really frightening.

I remember surfing in France a few months back after a major storm, the amount
of small plastic particles washed up on the beach was sickening.

It was broken up into tiny fragments in all colours, there was miles of it.

This is the world we're creating, its' not a nice place.

